# green water



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Does is take a while for it to appear like it gradually appears or does it just a appear all of a sudden?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It doesn't come on as fast as hair algae but it can happen in a 12 hrs period.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

and UV clears it up in 24 hours


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

then with that said, I think is a bacterial bloom since I putin new filter floss.


----------

